# problemas con ALSA, para variar ¬¬

## nachopro

La verdad que lo peor que hice en mi vida fue pasarme al kernel 2.6.29 :'(

No sólo perdí la unidad de cd-rom, también tengo conflictos con ALSA

al iniciar la PC me toma dos veces el mismo módulo (que no sé cómo solucionar)

y al apagarla pasa esto...

```

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...

```

y ahí se queda todo congelado, si bien puedo cambiar de terminales no puedo loguearme ni escribir ni hacer nada

a alguien le ha pasado esto?

----------

## pelelademadera

entra con un live, hace un chroot, igual que como lo harias segun el manual.

o sea, monta el / y lo escencial y hace un chroot y hace un

```
update-modules
```

y por el tema de alsa hace lo siguiente, tambien en el chroot si queres

```
rc-update del alsasound
```

este ultimo comando puede ser que tengas que agregar al final o boot o default, dependiendo el runlevel al que este seteado, pero creo que asi (sin poner el runlevel) lo borra igual

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Me paso lo mismo, solo puse el modulo de alsa directo en el kernel (no como modulo) y listo.

----------

## opotonil

A mi me paso lo mismo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-768617.html

Lo que hice fue un downgrade al 2.6.28-r5, pero en el post que te pongo tambien tienes la sugerencia de @gringo de modificar la configuracion para que no descargue los modulos al parar el servicio alsa, pero no he tenido tiempo de probar... Si pruebas agradeceria que comentaras que tal.

Salu2.

----------

## pacho2

Si usas el kernel-2.6.29 intenta subir al alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2 (y sus dependencias claro)

----------

## gringo

me ha picao la curiosidad sobre este tema y al contrario de lo que dije en el otro hilo, la posibilidad de descargar los módulos alsa cuando se para el servicio debe seguir estando disponible ( aunque yo juraría que había leído en algún lao que lo habían quitado por todos los problemas que estaba dando...)

Sea como fuere hay dos bugs que hablan básicamente del mismo tema :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/170907

https://bugs.gentoo.org/232875

se soluciona vuestro problema si tenéis UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no" en el /etc/conf.d/alsasound ?

Y lo que comenta pacho2 tb. es buena idea, si usáis un kernel muy reciente lo suyo es que uséis los paquetes alsa-* de ~arch, aunque estéis en estable.

saluetes

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos:

Me pasó exactamente lo mismo cuando actualicé al kernel 2.6.29-r5. Como me pareció que la cosa estaba un poco liada opté por quedarmen con el kernel 2.6.28-r5 hasta que se aclarara el tema.

He visto el comentario de gringo y también me ha picado la curiosidad por lo que he vuelto a meter el kernel 2.6.29-r5 y he puesto UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no" en el /etc/conf.d/alsasound en lugar de "yes" y se soluciona el problema   :Very Happy:  .

Sin saber mucho del tema, esta solución me parece mejor que usar los paquetes alsa-* de ~arch. A mi modo de ver si un kernel se pasa a la rama estable debe funcionar con los paquetes alsa de la rama estable (No tengo muy buenos recuerdos de los follones que a veces he montado mezclando paquetes de la rama estable con los de ~arch).

Ya contareis si a vosotros os funciona.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

A lo mejor no usáis normalmente el audio y por eso los habéis cargado como módulos, no sé, pero para mí lo mejor es compilarlos dentro del kernel, de este modo jamás me han dado problemas y como sé que siempre voy a necesitar el sonido, me ahorro tener que cargarlos en cada arranque.

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

Txema, es verdad.... pasa que con otros kernels no me funcionaba bien el sonido y debía compilar los drivers como módulo...

este fin de semana con tiempo veo bien cómo marcha el tema y les comento

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola Txema:

La verdad es que si uso normalmente el audio.

Quiza tengas razón; el único motivo por el que tengo el soporte ALSA construido de manera modular es porque en la Guía ALSA para Gentoo Linux http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml, apartado 2.2, recomiendan esta opción por facilidad de configuración de la tarjeta de sonido.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Hombre, si tienes una buena tarjeta de audio entonces sí, pero yo solo tengo la integrada y no tengo que configurar nada especial, así que lo dejo en el kernel, pero claro, si no es integrada y tienes que configurar algo sí tendrás que cargarla como módulo.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Sin saber mucho del tema, esta solución me parece mejor que usar los paquetes alsa-* de ~arch. A mi modo de ver si un kernel se pasa a la rama estable debe funcionar con los paquetes alsa de la rama estable (No tengo muy buenos recuerdos de los follones que a veces he montado mezclando paquetes de la rama estable con los de ~arch). 

 

desde luego, y es la política de gentoo y de todas las distros que conozco : si pasan un kernel a estable todos lo necesario para que este funcione se tiene que pasar a estable tb. ( si no lo está ya). Lo comentaba simplemente por si alguien usaba un kernel que no estaba en estable.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se soluciona vuestro problema si tenéis UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no" en el /etc/conf.d/alsasound ?
> 
> 

 

Sí, al actualizar al nuevo kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 he tenido el mismo problema, y esa ha sido precisamente la solución. Gracias por ponerla  :Smile: 

----------

## lautarus

Muchas gracias gringo y los demás, yo tenía el mismo problema desde que compilé el kernel 2.6.29-r5 y se solucionó, ahora reinicia la pc correctamente

 :Smile: 

Saludos!

----------

